# Honda 2000i parallel (not your typical question)



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

Couple questions. 

1) has anyone added parallel ports to a Honda generator that didn’t have them ? (Canadian Honda 2000’s didn’t get them for awhile do to electrical code certification issues up here) I’ve added them the same way my 2200 is wired. 

2) does anyone have a Honda 2000 outside of the listed models on their site WITH parallel ports? Trying to figure out if my 2200 can actually be paralleled with my 2000 without causing major issues and if not exactly why. 

“The EU2200i are only compatible with EU2000i or EU2000i Companion models within a specific serial number range:

EAAJ-2017305 through EAAJ-9999999
EACT-1000001 through EACT-9999999
Connecting an EU2200i with an EU2000i or EU2000i Companion that is not within the compatible serial range above may cause a low voltage output, which can damage tools and appliances powered by the generators. Units outside the compatible serial number range should only be paralleled with another EU2000i”


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

I am also curious if the “may be a low voltage situation” problem occurs when using the 2200 as the “master” and the 2000 as the “slave” and not being able to properly sync.

but what if use the 2000 as master and 2200 which is newer to become the slave and sync with the 2000


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

Spent hours searching forums and such trying to find something even relatable. Trying to extend my search to even someone who has paralleled a 2000 with a 2200 that’s not in their range. Have only found people that wanted to try but never did as “Honda warns against”. But they also say you can’t parallel mismatched sizes or parallel 3, etc. just my curiosity to know why.

none the less I’m adding a micro air when I pull the trailer out of storage in spring, so the single 2200 will be fine as well.

ill be playing around more when I’m home from work in a couple weeks as I only have the 2200 with me.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Be patient. Many folks are dealing with bad weather and the aftermath as we speak. Paul will respond soon, if he’s not run off his feet, and has experience connecting multiple Honda inverters etc.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Be patient. Many folks are dealing with bad weather and the aftermath as we speak. Paul will respond soon, if he’s not run off his feet, and has experience connecting multiple Honda inverters etc.


Not trying to seem impatient sir, just trying to be as informative with as much info, diagnosis, research as I can to assist anyway.

Definitely understand the weather/aftermath. I’m over in BC and have Family dealing with highway/train bridges washed out etc.


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

No need for dedicated parallel ports. Buy a parallel cable that plugs into your 120V outlets on the Gens and let it rip. I found one on Amazon & Home Depot, but decided on a cable the dedicated ports since my Gens have them. If you look at a schematic on a Gen with the parallel ports, they are just tapped-off the 120V outlets using the same circuit protection.
Now does Honda have some unique control elements which cause paralleling issues I don't know. With non-Honda Inverters you can usually mix and match sizes (within reason) and even brands. One of the beauties of an Inverter Generator.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

ronskal said:


> No need for dedicated parallel ports. Buy a parallel cable that plugs into your 120V outlets on the Gens and let it rip. I found one on Amazon & Home Depot, but decided on a cable the dedicated ports since my Gens have them. If you look at a schematic on a Gen with the parallel ports, they are just tapped-off the 120V outlets using the same circuit protection.
> Now does Honda have some unique control elements which cause paralleling issues I don't know. With non-Honda Inverters you can usually mix and match sizes (within reason) and even brands. One of the beauties of an Inverter Generator.


I chose to add them as my 2200 has them so why not make it easy, and prevent use of the “suicide” cord and potential hazards there.

The ports are actually tied in with zero circuit protection before the receptacle.

I’m sure it’s “fine” and it’s a cover Their ass situation as a just in case with the low voltage warning.

im going to do a couple phase checks when I get home from work just to see using the light/dark lamp methods. Plus leave them connected under a lid for awhile and see if they stay in phase


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

I agree, would never advocate use of an unsafe cord. Was thinking of something like this with proper built-in safeguards.

_Added by moderator:
*Any cord or adapter that can create the possibility of ac voltage being present on a male connector falls into the category of "suicide cord."
In this photo, if the male plug of this adapter is removed from one generator, depending on the load plugged into that adapter, that male plug could have ac voltage on it from the other generator.*
Let's not get someone electrocuted.

I don't see any sync cable. Since these two generators aren't synced, this adapter won't really parallel the 120 vac output of these generators anyway. That's not what it was designed to do._


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

You can simply add the parallel ports yourself. They are 4mm insulated banana jacks.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> You can simply add the parallel ports yourself. They are 4mm insulated banana jacks.


i have added them to my generator already. It even had the faceplate holes cut out already just a solid sticker over top lol.

This whole adventure is pretty much to find out why early EU2000i’s MAY encounter a low voltage output situation. And to one up it all using the Canadian version, “not parallel capable” (which is just 2 ports not there) 

I’ve done hours of research on this online and not a single person has done(shared online) what I’m asking specifically so it’s for 1) to curb my curiosity of why they say this 2) help anyone in the future with some solid explanations/real world testing.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

ronskal said:


> I agree, would never advocate use of an unsafe cord. Was thinking of something like this with proper built-in safeguards.
> 
> _Added by moderator:
> *Any cord or adapter that can create the possibility of ac voltage being present on a male connector falls into the category of "suicide cord."
> ...


If those sync the same way Honda does, just having the generators connected like that is your sync cable. As long as follow startup procedures followed.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

So I think I have come up with a “safe” plan to proceed with.


First test:

Wire in a 1-3 amp fuse to parallel cables 
Install cables parallel ports to parallel ports 
Start EU2000i
Start EU2200i
Watch for any issues/fuse blow, etc
Test/ watch voltage at both generators
If none replace fuse with larger 10A-15a
Add a load by plugging into EU2200i receptacle (thinking my heat gun on low/high) 
Monitor voltages, generators kicking up/down, load sharing as best as possible. 
2nd test:

same as first but start EU2200i first.
If everything confirms to work then I’ll take video to prove and receive criticism (constructive and non), thoughts and other input/test ideas. 

Then I’ll remove fuse and modify parallel cables to combine to a common receptacle(rv plug) with wired 30A push button circuit breaker. (Which won’t be used till next camping season anyways, -28c right now)


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Be interesting to see how you do. By the way, where in the heck are you that it’s -28C? I’m west of Ottawa and if it wasn’t for salt on the roads, I’d do a quick rip on my Harley 😬


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Hewster said:


> So I think I have come up with a “safe” plan to proceed with.
> 
> 
> First test:
> ...


Dude, I’ve paralleled my eu1000 with both my eu2000 and eu2200 and didnt have dramatic voltage issues. The only caveat to two totally different sized gens in parallel was that the eu1000 was carrying a great percent of its proportional load.

It doesn’t matter which generator is started first, the inverters will split the load nearly equally. Fuses are not a necessary precaution.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks, drmerdp! Is your 2000 out of the acceptable range? I’d assume your 1000 is even older than your 2000?

IF yours is out of the range you’re the first person in my 100+ hours of internet searching that’s even attempted it.

from what I assume, paralleling a 1000 with a 2200 would be even more of the proposed low voltage risk Honda talks about.

I’m for seeing no issues but documenting so someone down the road doesn’t have to spend any amount of time trying to find an answer.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Be interesting to see how you do. By the way, where in the heck are you that it’s -28C? I’m west of Ottawa and if it wasn’t for salt on the roads, I’d do a quick rip on my Harley 😬


I work over in northern Alberta, live in BC though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on the final version make sure to use breakers on the para connections.
one for each of the gens.
it is an extra layer of protection to the internal breaker inside the inverter.


----------



## Hewster (Dec 11, 2021)

Honda 2200 voltage both at eco on/off was 126.6
Honda 2000 voltage at eco on was 125.8, eco off 126.6

They paralleled together just fine, no issues. Starting either one as the master/slave.

it appeared the 2200 would rev up ever so slightly more when I applied a load.
Which I’m curious if it just automatically became the master either way do to it’s more steady 126.6 voltage. (Or was just carrying that little bit more of the load) Or possibly due to the fact it’s a slightly bigger engine, and I was in a close/small-ish space so hard to hear for sure .

id like to borrow a clamp meter or 2 to actually measure amperage on each generator as well to monitor some more testing.


----------

